# Acquisition SSD et Fusion drive



## David LEBNANY (8 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'intention d'acquérir un SSD pour mon Macbook Pro late 2011 en addition de mon HDD de 750 Go actuel pour pouvoir tenter une amélioration des performances de la machine.

En cherchant un peu, j'ai découvert l'option Fusion Drive mais je n'ai peut-être pas tout compris...

Est-ce possible de coupler le HDD 750 Go avec un SSD de 128 voire 256 Go ? Quelles sont les précautions à prendre (outre une sauvegarde (pour ma part, j'ai un clone élaboré avec SuperDuper)) ?

Que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci d'avance pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Oui tu peux faire un Fusion drive avec tes deux disques : http://www.macg.co/os-x/2012/11/fusion-drive-explications-et-essais-sur-un-ancien-mac-77179, ou bien http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/75301_un-pas-a-pas-detaille-pour-creer-vos-propres-fusion-drive…

Du coup, tu ne fais plus la différence entre tes deux disques, ils sont gérés comme un seul volume.

Principal inconvénient : si un des deux disques lache, tu per tout le contenu. Donc à toi de très bien sauvegarder l'ensemble de tes données.
Principal avantage : tu ne te prends pas la tête à gérer tes données soit sur le SSD, soit sur le dd. Tu ne  vois qu'un volume, l'OS gère le reste pour toi.

A ta place, je doublerai la sauvegarde : le clone comme tu le fais déjà, et un autre dd pour une sauvegarde Time machine.


----------



## David LEBNANY (8 Février 2015)

Merci Sly54 pour ta réponse. Je vais suivre ton conseil et faire une sauvegarde Time Machine par sécurité.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2015)

Je te conseillerais de prendre un SSD de 1 To  *à la place* du disque dur. Tu aura capacité ET vitesse dans un seul disque ...


----------



## djimmy.l (15 Février 2015)

Ouai enfin c'est pas donné un SSD de 1TO @melaure 
Et David, moi je suis sur FD et je trouve les capacité de ma machine altéré, après un an sous cette config.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2015)

djimmy.l a dit:


> Ouai enfin c'est pas donné un SSD de 1TO @melaure
> Et David, moi je suis sur FD et je trouve les capacité de ma machine altéré, après un an sous cette config.



Dans les 350/400 euros en promo … franchement c'est nettement moins cher que l'époque du SCSI ou on mettait 4000/5000 francs dans un bon gros DD …

Faut arrêter la culture du pas cher/gratuit ...


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2015)

djimmy.l a dit:


> Et David, moi je suis sur FD et je trouve les capacité de ma machine altéré, après un an sous cette config.


Pour faire court, il semble que la légende urbaine, qui dit " _sur un FD les fichiers le plus souvent utilisés sont copiés sur le SSD_", soit infondée.

Rien ne gèrerait l'emplacement des données _SDD versus DD,_ si ce n'est la logique du premier arrivé, premier servi.

"En clair", l'OS arrivé logiquement le premier serait installé sur le SSD, les données personnelles suivraient jusqu'à saturation du SSD, les données suivantes seraient copiées sur le DD, d'ou ralentissement du Mac après un quelque temps/mois d’utilisation. 

J'ai retrouvé le magnifique post de macomaniac dans lequel il explique sa théorie. ===> #4


----------

